# Overhauling Mavic Ksyrium SL hubs



## CoachRob

Does anybody have any exploded views, or instructions, on how to disassemble Ksyrium SL hubs? They lack a cone with flats, so a cone wrench doesn't help. The axle end is NOT threaded either. Barnett's manual does not have any details on how to overahaul these types of hubs, as all his servicing discusses hubs WITH threaded axles and removable cones with flats. 

Mavic refuses to give me any info,, instead referring me to a "qualified" technician. I asked him what makes somebody qualified? He said a LBS mechanic is qualifed. I told him my LBS is neither god nor Christ, nor does he claim to be, and that I wanted to do the repairs myself. He wouldn't budge on the issue, saying it was Mavic's view that most bike owners will mess up any repairs, and they would prefer we pay to have our wheelsets serviced. Huh??? I found that fairly insulting, personally.

I don't want to pay my LBS wrench for a repair I've been doing on my Shimano hubs for years w/o any difficulty, and also adjust with far more reliabiilty and care than they used to do. The final time I had it done at the LBS there was NO hub freeplay at all and tightening the QR made the bearings so tight in the cone race the hub made a grinding noise. The next day I had Zinn and have done everything myself. I guess it sort of egged me on to learn more, and looking back, maybe it was a good thing they screwed up my hub overhaul?!?

I don't think Mavic (or any company) should be in the business of preventing any bike owner from servicing his/her own bicycle. If they want to void my warranty for self repair, that's fine. But to deny me access to info that other companies routinely provide? I find this very unreasonable on their part.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike Prince

*Adjust vs. repair*

What is 'broken' that makes you feel like you need to completely disassemble the hub? Basically, disassemby involves taking out the axles - you can do this with one 5mm hex key and the bearing adjustement tool. Unless you need to replace the cartridge bearings, there's no real need to get in there - another tool is needed to remove the bearings.

If the bearings need to be adjusted, your wheels should have come with a tool (and instructions) that fits into holes on the bearing covers - you adjust the bearings with the wheel on the bike - a 10 second job.


----------



## C-40

*Here's what you need...*

www.tech-mavic.com

Login: mavic-com
Password: dealer

The hub is extremely easy to take apart, but there are special tools that MAY be needed to remove and replace the press-fit cartridge bearings. The bearings should be standard items that can be purchased much cheaper from sources other than Mavic.


----------



## CoachRob

*Great!!*

Great! I'll got to the site later today! You guys are awsesome.

The reason I ask is that I ride in some wet weather, and by 2-3000 miles they will need re-lubing, etc. PLUS, I like to know how to take apart and reassemble every component on my bike, wherever possible, and within my technical limits.

What's more fun that wrenching around with your bike???


----------



## Mike Prince

CoachRob said:


> What's more fun that wrenching around with your bike???


Um...riding it.


----------



## CoachRob

Oops! Forgot about that one! You caught me?


----------



## Kerry Irons

*A philosphical point*

I can't quote it exactly, but I distinctly remember that the Schwinn owner's manual from the late '60s said that hubs should be serviced by "your authorized Schwinn dealer," and those were super simple cup and cone loose bearing hubs. Some things never change.


----------



## CoachRob

C-40 said:


> www.tech-mavic.com
> 
> Login: mavic-com
> Password: dealer
> 
> The hub is extremely easy to take apart, but there are special tools that MAY be needed to remove and replace the press-fit cartridge bearings. The bearings should be standard items that can be purchased much cheaper from sources other than Mavic.


In the hub adjustment secion, it states:

*The 4 lugs of the hub wrench M40123 must be fully inserted into the holes of the adjustment nut, making sure to correctly position the wrench against the nut.*

Where can I buy the M40123 hub wrench???


----------



## C-40

*from mavic...*

This wrench normally comes with every set of mavic wheels. Ksyriums SSC wheels also require a special spoke nipple tool that comes with the wheels. You'll probably need to go to a local shop that can order the tools.


----------



## Mike Prince

CoachRob said:


> In the hub adjustment secion, it states:
> 
> *The 4 lugs of the hub wrench M40123 must be fully inserted into the holes of the adjustment nut, making sure to correctly position the wrench against the nut.*
> 
> Where can I buy the M40123 hub wrench???


In a pinch, you can also use a bottom bracket pin tool (from way back in the days before cartridge BB's) to make the adjustment. That's what I use on my Cosmos wheels that came on a used bike sans Mavic's special tools and it works just fine, especially on the back wheel where there's a bit more room to work. Even though Mavic says the bearings must be adjusted on the bike, you can take the wheels off and do the adjustment - just hold the axle steady with a 5mm hex key. Unlike the on the bike method, you will have to repeatedly remount the wheel in the dropouts to check the adjustment which can get tedious. But this is how I have done my front wheel as there's little room to adjust the cap (the fork gets in the way). FWIW, I've had to do this once since I've had the wheels so it's not a regular maintenance step.


----------



## Kaboom

ooop oooops, wrong one here. Opening your hubs to relube them when u have Ksyriums is pointless. they are sealed bearings. Meaning that they'll take a lot of water and rain and even some sand (i have put mine through a lot of crap) but once any of that gets into the bearings, its trashcan and replace time. There is nothing to relube inside the hubs because they are sealed. oh, and make DAMN sure u dont have WD-40 ANYWHERE near the bearings. that evil stuff makes its way inside the bearings and ruins them forever and ever. If u need to replace, u can get urself dedicated bearings, but Any ABEC (or AVEC? i forget) 7 should make ur wheels spin as smooth as hell.


----------



## C-40

*overkill...*

You certainly don't need ABEC 7 or even ABEC 5 bearings for low rpm bike applications.

http://www.abiindustries.com/enduro/endurobearings.html


----------



## CoachRob

I went to the LBS and got a Mavic hub adjustment tool, M40123, which is a flat plastic tool with four pins at the end that fit into the holes in the cone for easy adjustment with the wheels on the bike. It looks like it costs about 10 cents to make, so he gave it to me for free.

Thanks so much. Now I can adjust my Mavic hubs without any problems! And thanks C-40 for the password so that I was able to download the tech manuals from the mavic site.


----------



## foz

Does anyone know which aki industries or preferably skf bearing code is the same as the mavic M40076 and M40075 bearings (front and rear kysrium ssc). My LBS is being a bit useless about getting me some new ones, so if i can find the equivalent code for skf or someone similar then I´ll just go down to the nearest tool shop and get them from there. I can´t find any info on the mavic site (I guess they want you to buy "their" bearings from them, and charge more for them too). 
On the mavic tech page (thanks for the link C-40), in the exploded view of the rear hub, both bearings are indicated as M40075, but appear to be different sizes. Does the M40075 bearing kit hace 2 different sized units, or did they just reduce the size of the freehub side bearing in the picture for clarity?

thanks

Foz


----------



## C-40

*measure them???*

The smartest way to insure that you're getting the correct bearing is to take them out and measure the OD, ID and thickness.

If you're doing the work yourself, there are special tools recommended, but perhaps not necessary. Installation of the new bearings must be done properly, or they can be ruined.

I did a quick check, as best I could, on the front bearings and found that the bearing might be a Mavic-only product. The 6903 size has the correct 17mm ID and 7mm thickness, but it has a 30mm OD, which seems to be larger, as best I can tell. The bearing would have to be removed to check the OD accurately.

The BOCA website does not list bearings for the Ksyriumm SSC.

http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=showstock&id=17&od=23&w=4&id1=22&od1=44&w1=12&t=M


----------



## xxl

foz said:


> Does anyone know which aki industries or preferably skf bearing code is the same as the mavic M40076 and M40075 bearings (front and rear kysrium ssc). My LBS is being a bit useless about getting me some new ones, so if i can find the equivalent code for skf or someone similar then I´ll just go down to the nearest tool shop and get them from there. I can´t find any info on the mavic site (I guess they want you to buy "their" bearings from them, and charge more for them too).
> On the mavic tech page (thanks for the link C-40), in the exploded view of the rear hub, both bearings are indicated as M40075, but appear to be different sizes. Does the M40075 bearing kit hace 2 different sized units, or did they just reduce the size of the freehub side bearing in the picture for clarity?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Foz


You could also get good quality bearings from Phil Wood.


----------

